# IBEW questions



## Tony Vee (Apr 6, 2013)

Hello fellow brothers can any union men or women answer a couple questions regarding the Local 3 A division Apprenticeship program? It would be greatly appreciated. 

1. How much does a first year apprentice make? Also what does it go up to in years 2, 3 and 4?

2. If I already have 4 years in the field and am doing mechanics work, would I still have to start as a first year apprentice or is there a way to move up if I can prove I have the experience?

Thanks to any and all answer these questions for me. Have a great weekend everyone!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unnormaldude68 (Jul 14, 2015)

I answered question 1 in your other post.

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/local-3-nyc-apprenticeship-info-212210/#post4061426


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Call the hall and ask to talk to an organizer, or better yet, make a personal visit. They can usually answer any questions.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Shawshank Redemption


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

local 3 could be different, but most places with 4 years experience you don't need to go through program. you can organize as a journeyman


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

hd13 said:


> local 3 could be different, but most places with 4 years experience you don't need to go through program. you can organize as a journeyman


This is far from the truth.

Most IBEW locals would see 4 years experience as nothing and make you join as a 1st year, maybe 2nd. The NJACT apprenticeship is 5 years so why would they let someone with less time join as a journeyman??


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

HackWork said:


> This is far from the truth.
> 
> Most IBEW locals would see 4 years experience as nothing and make you join as a 1st year, maybe 2nd. The NJACT apprenticeship is 5 years so why would they let someone with less time join as a journeyman??


they do in most locals around me, including mine. 8,000hrs to organize. im in midwest


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

hd13 said:


> they do in most locals around me, including mine. 8,000hrs to organize. im in midwest


Nope.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

does your local not go by hours and a test?


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

i'm working with a guy right now that did.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

we've been told if we don't allow guys in with those requirements, the international will make us let them in.


----------

